# Whats the most embarassing thing "a friend of yours" has ever done on the job



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats the most embarrassing/stupid thing that you or your "friend" has done on the job?


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

This post is just asking for media attention... not a good idea


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

How bout just in general?
This was seriously a friend that took off the radiator cap to his Camero after driving from NY to Pepperell. About 5 people had to be treated for minor burns.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

your both right ...sorry


----------

